

NSA Implementing 'Two-Person' Rule To Stop The Next Edward Snowden - tantalor
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/06/18/nsa-director-says-agency-implementing-two-person-rule-to-stop-the-next-edward-snowden/

======
tantalor
_The rule required that anyone copying data from a secure network onto
portable storage media does so with a second person who ensures he or she isn
't also collecting unauthorized data._

But copying sensitive material to portable media is still allowed. What
security?

------
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5901540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5901540)

